# The Wolverine



## Derick (27/4/15)




----------



## Derick (27/4/15)

I'm sure the battery can only go one place....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (27/4/15)

Derick said:


> I'm sure the battery can only go one place....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (27/4/15)

Oh suck my dog!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ET (27/4/15)

Weirdest looking badger i've ever seen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (27/4/15)

Mouth to mouth?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

This is a test post from Silver as a guest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> This is a test post from Silver as a guest



Strange @Gizmo
That post of mine above came through as me even though I logged out when I typed it
After i clicked post, it said I should sign in or register
I think I closed my browser and just went off. 
On my iPad by the way with Safari browser and iOS7


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Let me try this again

Maybe I logged in as myself and it took it as a post from me

Going to do another test of a guest post


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Ok, I tried it again

Don't worry @Gizmo, its working fine

The mistake I made in the first post that came through is that I logged in as myself after it wanted me to log in or register. Duh. Lol

I tried it a second time and when it asked me to log in or register, i just pressed cancel

I see my second post as a guest did not come through. That's how it should be

All is well


----------



## BumbleBee (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> Ok, I tried it again
> 
> Don't worry @Gizmo, its working fine
> 
> ...


I'm pleased to see that the new feature works @Silver however you may be hijacking this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm pleased to see that the new feature works @Silver however you may be hijacking this thread



I know - and apologies to @Derick the original poster
I just wanted to pick a general public thread to test it 
Apologies, but all is working

Lets get back to the original topic of Wolverines


----------



## Derick (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> I know - and apologies to @Derick the original poster
> I just wanted to pick a general public thread to test it
> Apologies, but all is working
> 
> Lets get back to the original topic of Wolverines


haha no worries - not much of a topic in any case


----------

